# Lights for plants



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

I have a new 120cm by 40cm by 50cm tank that came with one LED strip light. The manufacturers told me that the light was 24watts and that I could make them brighter using reflectors. Is this enough light for successfully growing plants or do I need a more powerful Light(s)? I don't know much about the correlations of light wattage, tank size and successful plant growth.

If anyone has any useful suggestions or information I would be very keen to hear them?

Dominic


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Dominic, what type of plants are you considering buying as that is usually the determining factor in lighting, fertilizing, whether CO2 is needed and some other factors I can't think of right now.

It also would be helpful to know the make/model of your LED strip light so those more familiar can provide some help.


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

The plants will all be low light like: Vallisneria, Java fern, water sprite, anubias nana, Bacopa and some crypts. Not sure what the make of light is yet as the tank is yet to arrive.(DIVERSA - a Polish company). I believe one can also use reflectors to make the tank brighter.


----------

